# Vista 64/DMX 6fire



## loung (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I've recently got me a new PC with Vista 64 bit os. The onboard sound was a tad naff so I've installed my soundcard from my old pc which is a terratec dmx 6 fire. When I boot up my pc I've got sound but only for a random period after which its cuts out. The only way I can get it to come back on is to go into system settings and disable/enable it or reboot. As you can imagine this a pain in the rear and i was wondering if anyone had any ideas/solutions to this.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tony Osborne (Jan 9, 2008)

5.51c beta driver available for Terratec DMX 6fire 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi - how did you get on?

I am in the same position as you, having upgraded a few days ago to a new pc running vista (32 bit), and installed my old dmx 6fire into it.

I downloaded a beta driver for the dmx 6fire 24/96 from here:
http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/20526.shtml. There does not seem to be anything on the Terratec website for Vista.

Using these drivers playback seems fine, but like you I've found that the line in and SPDIF in are not available, only the mic input is active.

Today I e-mailed Terratec support, so will let you know what their response is.


----------

